# Hi



## ProudKittieMom (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi everyone I am amanda I am 18 and I am from PA, well there are 6 cats in the house Willie who is the oldest, he is an orange maine **** we believe and he is 11 years old we rescued him from ARL a few years ago. Then there is midnight a tuxedo kittie, he is about 3 or 4 years old and hes my brothers cat but me and my mom sitll consider him ours my brother got him when someone left him behind, and then there is Bella she found us some one appearantly threw her out by a bad road and she was there for over a week, she was so friendly so me and my mom started knocking on peoples doors (mind u I went to work that day only because my wisdom teeth were hurting and I had to go to the dentist) and well everyone said she just appeared and well 2 days later she jumped in the car when my mom took a bag of cat food to try to get her in the carrier,and the vet suspects she was about a year so shed be a year and a half now and she is a calico dsh! Then there is Stormie my 6 month old kitten that is such a brat she is also a manx mix, someone was getting rid of half their cats because they got preggy so I seen the ad online and shown my mom and it was love, and well she was sick to when we got her so it was alot of time and vet visists to the doctor with my little girl her and Bella are my little girls lol, and then we got blue and tessa although blue arrived first and blue is a solid grey baby who is about 7 months old and we got her from a private rescuer and well she is just my little cuddle bug quit a curious kittie too, and then there is Tessa our siamese that we also got from the private rescue and well she is just such a character and they suspect she is about a year old!!! So there is my crew!!!!! I love cats also in our house I have 2 guniea pigs a mama and a son (unexpected let me tell u) my sil's mom was going to let them out in the wild so I took one and my brother took the other and a month later her comes a baby lol, and then I have my bunni Sugar she is bout 8 years old, and then we also have 2 labs a chocolate and black they are brother and sister and we rescued them when they were 8 weeks old form the humane society!!!! So thats our whole crew!!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Amanda, I'm Mike, butler/can-opener/man-friday for the Jellicle Tribe. Welcome to the forum. It sounds like you have quite the little gang there  When you get the chance, post some pictures of them.....we like pictures 8)


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Quite a zoo you have there Amanda! Welcome to Cat Forum and hope to see some pictures later on


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to you and the fur gang!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You have some cute kitties there in Meet My Kitty :wink: .


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Amanda and welcome, enjoy your time here.


----------

